# Static Noise



## Kristova (Sep 19, 2021)

I think I’m having a similar problem the other day the blinkers weren’t making any noise at all but they were still flashing and tonight when I started the car the radio was just static noise I turned the car off and back on then I was working fine did you get your problem fixed if so what was wrong and how did it get fixed


----------

